# viper and warn much the same



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

So after having trouble with my Warn rt25 I ordered up a viper 3000 elite. So in getting ready for it's arrival I removed the warn dissassembled to see what was wrong. After seeing it apart I went to motoalliances website and looked at the parts diagram for my new winch. They look amazingly similar. Motor connections are different but that is all I noticed. I was told when I ordered the viper that they are indeed not a warn copy. hmmmm. Rozzy


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

What was wrong with the Warn? you gotta clean em atleast every year was probably just dirty.. I just cleaned my little while ago it's a pain in the *** though


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had my viper max on my bike for almost 2 years and have not messed with it. Every warn I have ever messed with had problems with the freespool and they also have had stripped out gears.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea the freespool on them is garbage..


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I have cleaned my a few different times. It was not real dirty like the old warn's would get. It wore the to pins that lock the winch so it can't free spool. I don't free spool very often. Heck I don't use the winch alot. And yes that is the spot that really makes the viper look like the warn. j


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. The viper is still alot better priced. Just suprised at the similarities


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have 2 warn 2500 in my toolbox. they dont like to get wet. Viper is a much better winch...IMO...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

For those that are pulling the winches apart to clean, is there a rebuild kit so to speak or is it just clean and goes back together? I've never had to pull mine apart.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rozzy said:


> Don't get me wrong. The viper is still alot better priced. Just suprised at the similarities


one similarity you wont find is in the conctruction of the housings. 
the warn ci series is plastic while the viper housing is metal.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

My RT25 is about 3 years old. It is of the style of warn's newest design. It is metal not like the old plastic case ones. Viper should arrive today. j


----------



## usctrack (Oct 16, 2010)

MY can-am came with a Warn and it died in about a year. Warn rebuilt it at Mud Nats but I replaced it with a Viper 4500. It has worked almost flawless for the last 2 years.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Well it arrived. Extremly fast shipping. As far as the winch there is alot of similarites but it is definately different. I know the parts break down look alot alike. It came with 2 types of cordless remotes but holy cow is the contactor huge. I will comment more when I get to use it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh great. You're going to comment when you're helping me....aren't you?


----------

